# Keeping Daphnia/Cyclops



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Would it be possible to keep them in the same tank as fish without them all being eaten?


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess it probably isn't possible then.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

They would all get eaten very quickly. My fish go after any daphnia I give them ravenously.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

They would need to be reproducing faster than they could get eaten. You're talking about replicating the productivity of a natural environment, which sustainably, would (as a rough guess) probably require a hundred gallons per neon tetra under ideal conditions.


----------

